# Mini shoulder purses?



## Ricciolina (Jun 27, 2010)

So, the other day I saw a girl in passing with an adorable Dooney and Burke vintage looking, mini shoulder purse! I've actually been looking for something like this for sometime to carry little essentials with me; whether it be to the grocery store or out to a dinner. I don't always want to lug EVERYTHING around. Here is a link to the size/proportions of what I consider to be a mini shoulder purse: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thin...l&amp;tid=13055209

I have two questions...

(1) What do you think about mini shoulder purses?

(2) Who carries them? Brands? Stores? I want one so bad, but have no clue of their proper name or where I could get them!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 27, 2010)

i have no clue as to the second question (but if you go to a department store i bet a sales assosiate could help you out)

As for the first, i used to hate them (probably because the only one i had seen was an old macrame purse my mom used). I think though that they are pretty cute now, i do not think they are for every day wear. I see them more as getting dressed up.

That being said i am also super casual (think jeans and a tank pretty much every day) so if you dress a bit nicer than that on a regular basis that i think it will look fine


----------



## internetchick (Jun 27, 2010)

I have only seen those referred to as swing packs. I have bags I can wear crossbody, but they are bigger (though one is small but east west in shape). The majority of my bags are Coach. I buy most of mine at the outlet. If you go to Coach's Web site and click the store locator you will find a link for looking up Factory stores (outlets). You can also shop clearance at Macys if you want a Dooney one.

Edited to Add: I realize some people have an extreme dislike for Coach, thinking they are all logos. I own 13 or 14 Coach bags, and only _one_ is a fabric monogram bag. They make great leather bags that don't scream_ Coach!_

Here is a classic style Coach bag (a Willis) in British Tan that I recently got used and cleaned up. I wear it crossbody.


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I'm still looking around. In fact, internetchick, I think I've seen a few coachs (without the monograms) that I totally love! Esp. the totes. I think I've seen a mini swing pack by coach, made of leather - totally loved it!

And I tend to dress up more or less on a regular basis, occasionally I dress down. I think type of mini purse really would fit my lifestyle. I really like ones made of leather, as those also look really good with casual-wear.


----------



## Karren (Jun 27, 2010)

I saw a guy wearing one like that at the store yesterday.. A not very feminine one either. Lol. Not really my style. I have way too much stuff..


----------



## internetchick (Jun 27, 2010)

It holds a decent amount, but I can't fit my sunglasses in it. My favorite sized bags are medium to large.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 28, 2010)

I am not sure what your particular style is, so here are a few suggestions so I can get an idea of what you like. All are from Macys. I have no idea if they would be cheaper in store. TJ Maxx is a great place to find small leather bags for a decent price.





$53.99





$69.99





http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=472456&amp;CategoryID=34062

$51.99





http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=447497&amp;CategoryID=34062

$95.99





$57.99





$26.99


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks so much! I really like the white one. I think I'll check out Macy's this Friday


----------

